# Reuleaux Reliability?



## theMysticVaper (24/11/16)

What's up people. So I have been thinking about getting the Reuleaux RX 2/3, and I've heard a lot of good things about it as well as the 200S, but now that I do some further research, I find out that the Realeaux range has a lot of build problems and Wismec has warranty problems, now my question is, what is everyone else's experience with these products?


----------



## daniel craig (24/11/16)

I've been using the RX200S for quite a while now and so far, no problems. Just buy it from a reputable vendor and if you do have a problem with it, the vendor will sort it out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## boxerulez (24/11/16)

Get a Minikin V2. Thank me later.

Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## andro (24/11/16)

theMysticVaper said:


> What's up people. So I have been thinking about getting the Reuleaux RX 2/3, and I've heard a lot of good things about it as well as the 200S, but now that I do some further research, I find out that the Realeaux range has a lot of build problems and Wismec has warranty problems, now my question is, what is everyone else's experience with these products?


I ve got the dna 200, rx 200, did have rx200s and rx2/3. lovely build , solid mod , never had a problem with any of them. My dna 200 fell in a bucket of water while washing my bike and after 10 min at least in there when i saw it was still on . Took battery out let it dry and is still goin strong . I wouls suggest the 2/3 in the wismec range because of the fact that you can have smaller or bigger shape depending on how many battery u want .Second hand value not great due to the fact that a lot on the market and cheap price to start with. On a second note I just got a minikin v2 and like @boxerulez said is fantastic . That is the reason i sold my rx 2/3 few weeks old and in a brand new condition, similar shape but much smaller .Hope this help

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## theMysticVaper (24/11/16)

andro said:


> I ve got the dna 200, rx 200, did have rx200s and rx2/3. lovely build , solid mod , never had a problem with any of them. My dna 200 fell in a bucket of water while washing my bike and after 10 min at least in there when i saw it was still on . Took battery out let it dry and is still goin strong . I wouls suggest the 2/3 in the wismec range because of the fact that you can have smaller or bigger shape depending on how many battery u want .Second hand value not great due to the fact that a lot on the market and cheap price to start with. On a second note I just got a minikin v2 and like @boxerulez said is fantastic . That is the reason i sold my rx 2/3 few weeks old and in a brand new condition, similar shape but much smaller .Hope this help



Oh okay that's good to hear  The Minikin looks good, just a bit out of my price range for now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (24/11/16)

Sir vape has v1.5 also very nice for 1060 on blackweek sale.

Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## theMysticVaper (24/11/16)

boxerulez said:


> Sir vape has v1.5 also very nice for 1060 on blackweek sale.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk


Oh damn  Thnx


----------



## MAL (24/11/16)

The 2/3 seems to have some issues with the internals/construction, from what I gather looking at a couple of offenders, it looks like the wiring is coming loose, I owned the original small screen (RX-200) since it came out, and it's a tank, I would stick away from the 2/3 though, atleast until they sort their shit out. On a side note, knowing some people in retail shops, it seems that Wismec + their international suppliers are granting replacements/credits on legitimate warranty claims


----------



## Chukin'Vape (24/11/16)

I have a 2/3 - been using it for 3 months now, still no problems. Love the f'ing thing!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## therazia (24/11/16)

The thing with the RX2/3, RX200s and RX200's are that so many people buy them and only a few actually have problems compared to those who don't. So you see a lot of negative posts and things like that but threads like this will reveal that they are quite solid devices. 

I own every iteration of the Rolo and my RX200s is my daily driver since it's been through hell and back. I've dropped it countless times. Had that damn Limitless Xl leaking a few tanks out on the mod with it fully covered in juice and still working the way it should. i once dropped it from about 1.5m on a tar surface and although the body got some scratches all the internals were perfectly fine. 

It all depends on if you get that 2% that might have a defect.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## The_o (24/11/16)

I also have my RX2/3 for a few months now and very happy. Updated the software not that I needed that extra 50watts. My daily work horse and my next upgrade will probably be the lost vape triad dna200 as it has the pin connector situated in the middle in stead of the front which allows for much bigger atty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (25/11/16)

theMysticVaper said:


> What's up people. So I have been thinking about getting the Reuleaux RX 2/3, and I've heard a lot of good things about it as well as the 200S, but now that I do some further research, I find out that the Realeaux range has a lot of build problems and Wismec has warranty problems, now my question is, what is everyone else's experience with these products?


Got an rx200 that has been working relatively problem free for about a year for me. I have found it a good buy,going cheap on line.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

